# DD's New CoolerMaster Cosmos S



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2008)

I've been messing around with Google SketchUp (recommended to me by Christine aka calvary1980), and I wanted to show you guys what I came up with so far for the front panel of the Cosmos S.







I did my best to make this to scale, but it's hard to tell exactly how much the "handles" and "feet" factor into the height and width.

We've got TEN 5.25 bays to work with, so I thought, why not use nine for 120mm fans? 

I'd like to eventually make a piece of modder's mesh that replaces the perforated aluminum (colored in dark gray in my sketch) for the nine bays that will house the fans.  The "bay" below the last fan is actually not a bay (I don't think), so that would be perfect for...90degree barbs! 

I'm going to mod this thing to take TWO Triple 120mm Radiators.  That will also balance out the airflow.  One 120mm intake on the bottom, three intake in front, one exhaust out back, and three exhaust on top.  Keep in mind, the PSU has its own air duct, so the PSU's fan will not factor into the system.

I plan to use A.C. Ryan Blackfire 4 UV LED Fans.

Let me know what you guys think!  More messing around to come before the case arrives!

By the way, I kinda wanted to show this off 






Very subtle 3D characteristics on the DVD Burner.  It's amazing what this program can do!


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 21, 2008)

pretty cool. did you read the book I sent you? it will teach you to draw and scale precisely to any measurement, 2 Triple Rad seems pretty extreme to me. im not really a fan of radiators in the front or anything that interrupts the intake (right) to exhaust (left) traditional cooling.

- Christine


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks.  And I won't be slapping two in there right away.  It's the fact that I can that makes it cool.  I'm sure I'll only use one.  Then again, the Swiftech QPs are only about $50 a piece.  It would work nicely for a dual loop.

I hate reading, so this is just all play work so far.  I'll probably read it sometime this summer   I have looked stuff up, though.  I just can't read on a computer screen for too long...unless it's a forum I guess!


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 21, 2008)

yeah Google Sketchup is an awesome program, ive been putting it off because I ran out of dexedrine which is also effecting my gaming performance. 

by the way where were you planning on mounting the hard drive? you know the cosmos comes with a 4:3 module.

- Christine


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2008)

I was going to put the HD in the module for now.  I like the modules from the ThermalTake Armor series better, though.  I have a spare steel one, but I'd like to use aluminum.  They're not 4:3, but 3:3.

Can't decide whether I want to mount 3 of those or if just one on top will be enough, or what.  I'd like to have the bottom fan stay as unobstructed as possible for airflow towards the GPUs.  Either that or I could find a cool place to mount it 

PS: Mentioned you in 1st post


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 21, 2008)

4:3 module, same as the Stacker however the module it self is updated im pretty sure it fits 4 hard drives in 3 bays  I just don't see how your going to fit a thick radiator in the front without clearance problems.

- Christine


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, I plan on pretty much doing away with the bay covers, as they're almost as thick as a radiator, and replace them with modder's mesh.  It shouldn't be hard to do at all because of the little doors that swing out.  I'll be able to tell more once I've actually got the case, though.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2008)

Done for tonight.  It's about 4AM.


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 21, 2008)

look at this, new Centurion 590 is out. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119152

it's a fusion of the Centurion and 690, has a Cooler Master Cosmos S 4:3 Module. 

this case is so going to destroy the Antec 900.

- Christine


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2008)

That's the one you've been waiting for, huh?

Wow, almost as many 120mm fan mounts as my build here   Not a bad price either.  Still to square for me, though.

BED TIME.  Gnight.


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 21, 2008)

even resembles the 900 a little except it's made out of cold rolled steel and has all the 690 features like cable management can even fit 1 extra fan (8x 120mm) even has the absorbing material under the power supply bay I think, looks like they changed the side panel and of course the hard drive rack is now a 4:3 module.

Dark request a sample! 

- Christine


----------



## Grings (Mar 21, 2008)

heres a thermochill 120.3 sketchup model if thats any use to you


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks Grings.  I'll see if I can incorporate it.

Here's the top panel connections done.  I love messing with this program! 

I set the top as transparent for now...


----------



## Exavier (Mar 22, 2008)

Watching this, I'm intending to get myself the Cosmo-S but I wanted to know if I could mod it without having to hack the bottom away like others I've seen...
Thanks for testing this for me, DD ;D
haha
What's also great about this idea is the fact that if you get spare covers, you've got yourself a modular dual-loop for when you just don't need it..


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 22, 2008)

Hack the bottom away?  I wouldn't mess with the bottom at all other than maybe cut out the mesh for better airflow from the fans.

And yeah, I'd love to eventually have two triple rads, the first for the CPU and NB and the second for dual 4870X2s or something LMAO.  Like I'll ever have that kind of money...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Started playing again.  Here's the mock A.C. Ryan UV LED Fans:






I'm gonna mess with the opacity of the blue color more so it's not quite so transparent.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2008)

looks good so far. when you getting the case?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Confirmed with USPS this morning that it should be there no later than Thursday!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2008)

ever ordered from clubIT? i ordered my q6700 friday night and havent heard anything at all from them. no tracking number or email. all i have is the order recieved email and payal reciept.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

I ordered my Logitech G9 from them.  They don't rush on the processing.  I don't think they do weekends either, especially Easter weekends.  You very well may not get it until this weekend.  I remember it taking a 3-4 days longer than when I ordered stuff from Newegg.  But when the price is right...


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 25, 2008)

That looks alot easier to use than Adobe Illustrator.

Google Sketch up..... I am gonna try to use that. Does it use paths?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't know what paths are...

You make a 2d shape, and "pull" or "push" it to 3D.  I've spent a total of like 20 hours messing with the program, and I can already do this.  It's far from perfect, but for a rough estimate with everything pretty close to scale, it's really useful.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ever ordered from clubIT? i ordered my q6700 friday night and havent heard anything at all from them. no tracking number or email. all i have is the order recieved email and payal reciept.




I haven't heard from them either about the Q6700 I bought from them. Thanks for letting me in on the info so I knew about it.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 25, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Don't know what paths are...
> 
> You make a 2d shape, and "pull" or "push" it to 3D.  I've spent a total of like 20 hours messing with the program, and I can already do this.  It's far from perfect, but for a rough estimate with everything pretty close to scale, it's really useful.



Paths are kinda like CAD in that if you up the resolution of your image the paths adjust automatically so it always stays sharp even though you increased the surface area rendering.
Automatic AA for your illustrations basically.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Not sure.  I haven't exactly read the book that Christine sent me.  There probably are.  I could send it to you if you like.  It's a PDF.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 25, 2008)

Sure and if its a large book you can megaupload it.
I have an FTP if its over 100mb.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

I have to find it.  Remind me in a little bit   I've had 12 tabs open in Firefox, CS3, Sketch Up, IMs, and music going right now.  GO CAFFEINE!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 25, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I have to find it.  Remind me in a little bit   I've had 12 tabs open in Firefox, CS3, Sketch Up, IMs, and music going right now.  GO CAFFEINE!



yeah I will get it from you tomorrow.... its 2:18am here now and the GF needs attention.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't forget about the chicas my friend


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 25, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Don't forget about the chicas my friend




You have many to pick from in the sections of California you frequent. One of the best places in the country for singles.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome google sketchup tutorials: http://www.youtube.com/aidanchopra

I've been watching them and learning, he's really good and explains everything well. He wrote the Google SketchUp for Dummies book.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh nice!  I'd much rather watch than read! LMAO my lazy ass.

Have you made anything with it yet?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Update:  I "installed" the top fans, and cleaned it up a bit:







I'm going to make one now with Orange in the center and Blue on the outside.

DD


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Here it is!






I can't decide which one I want!!! Vote above!  I know I already had a vote on my previous thread, but it's different now that it's mocked up in the case.  I guess I could do blue fan/orange housing for intake (cool air through the fan) and the others for exhaust air.  That would be sweet.

Vote above!


----------



## calvary1980 (Mar 25, 2008)

I wonder how well these AC Ryan fans perform on radiators, the static pressure. I bet they are crap why don't you just get a couple of yate loons and paint them?

- Christine


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, they're rated at 77CFM at 29*dba. Let me try to find a static pressure rating.

Edit: I need to get to bed.  Class in 6 hours.  Didn't find anything on their pressure yet.

I don't want paint.  I want UV.  I've spent a lot of time choosing the components for this computer, and to be honest, I'd rather have it look better and run a few C hotter than look unlike I want it to.  Guess that makes me shallow


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 25, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Well, they're rated at 77CFM at 25dba. Let me try to find a static pressure rating.
> 
> Edit: I need to get to bed.  Class in 6 hours.  Didn't find anything on their pressure yet.
> 
> I don't want paint.  I want UV.  I've spent a lot of time choosing the components for this computer, and to be honest, I'd rather have it look better and run a few C hotter than look unlike I want it to.  Guess that makes me shallow



They're rated at like 28.95 dba...


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

29 whatever.  I had a lot of tabs open, okay?  Besides, that's the beauty of these fans.  Hook the fan leads all up to one fan channel, and the LEDs to another.  I can slow down the fans to silence and mess with the LEDs whenever I want.

And I wouldn't be talking mrw, you're buying some


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Added rear and bottom fans and started to shape back panel:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 25, 2008)

damn, is sketchup that easy or are you a pro? LOL!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Got the program a few weeks ago.  I've probably spent 25+ hours messing with it.  Definitely not a pro.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

Added some Thermochill PA 120.3 radiators for an idea of what it could look like one day:


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 26, 2008)

Where are you gonna put the optical drive in that picture?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

It's above the three front fans.  There are 10 drive bays.

What I need to figure out is where the Hard Drive goes once I put in a second triple radiator in the front


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 30, 2008)

Got my Cosmos S earlier today, and just got everything installed.  Stock cooling is LOUD AS HELL for me!  I'm gonna have to get a fan controller, and SOON.


----------



## Exavier (Mar 31, 2008)

ooh, a speedy update..sounds like everything is going really nicely :]
Is there room to mount the HDD on the bottom of the case between the fan and where the rad will come down to?


----------



## xnox202 (Mar 31, 2008)

really nice sketchup there. can't wait to see the final product.

though, i'm liking the new antec twelve hundred, anyone with me?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2008)

you may not be able to put a PA120.3 up top. it may interfere with the motherboard/CPU cooler.


----------



## Exavier (Mar 31, 2008)

The case was designed with it being possible in mind, though; to be fair, the overall lack of included fans says it's more of an inclination..


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 31, 2008)

As far as mounting the HDD under the bottom intake fan, I don't think it would fit, and I wouldn't want to put it in a deadzone for airflow.

I probably won't end up with a 120.3 to start with.  Probably a Swiftech QP.  I think with barbs @ the front, I'll be okay.  Barbs @ the back and I might run into some clearance problems.

I think I'm going to go with two front intake fans rather than the three.  I need a fan controller, and I still have my X-Fi front panel that I want to be able to use.  I'll probably buy a dual radiator to start, put it up top, then move it to the front if and when I buy a triple.


----------



## Exavier (Apr 2, 2008)

Where are you planning to seat the pump/res? I'm assuiming you're not going down the bay res route if you're filling them up with fans
lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2008)

Now that I actually have the case, there is quite a bit of room under the last 5.25" bay.  It looks absolutely perfect for a pump or a res, but there's no airflow.  Honestly, this project is going on hold for about a month until I'm out of school.


----------



## Exavier (Apr 2, 2008)

Fair enough, I await your full attentions on it once more, can't wait to see this finished


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 13, 2008)

Case mod has begun!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=57689


----------

